# FS/FT: 2 bumblebee cichlids



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have 2 bumblebee cichlids for sale or trade. The larger one is harrassing my jewels and BNP. Larger one is 3.5"s smaller one is under 3" $15 for the pair or trade for cories or algea eaters.




























Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Offers? My Jewels just had another batch today...


















Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow thats a lot of eggs, Congratz!!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Ya, i know but they just end up eating them before they hatch, im thinking it might be because of the bumblebees... Not sure tho.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Ya, i know but they just end up eating them before they hatch, im thinking it might be because of the bumblebees... Not sure tho.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


Maybe, hard to say


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Bump... The fry are getting eaten pretty fast... $10 for the bumblebees... I'm in Cloverdale

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol, the jewels now have the bees pretty much pinned to the wall lol. I would love to keep the bees but I'd rather see them somewhere with a little more room, and more compatible tank. If anyone has any corys or otos or tetras to trade that would be awesome  

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeebz (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the fish. Very nice addition to my tank.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

No problem... The little one got the crap beat out of him by the jewels as he was trying to hide under them while I was trying to net him. He looked fine as soon as I got him in the bag tho. How do they look in your tank?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeebz (Sep 28, 2011)

They look great! Seem to get along fine. Already eating like pigs. Thanks again.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Glad you found a home for your fish Foxtail.


----------

